# Bobcats are fun to hunt



## molly (Dec 8, 2008)

Called this cat in this morning useing a Mimi Blaster hand call and a decoy marketed by Mr. George Brent out of Tenn.  The cat couldn`t resist the motion of the shaking ball of fur.  Killed this cat round 9:30 am.....with the cold weather cats and coyotes tend to hunt longer in the mornings and get out earlier in the afternoons....they have to eat to stay warm


----------



## sgtstinky (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice cat, did he come in straight?


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice.  Did you take it in Alabama?

Most people don't wait long enough for cats.  They usually come in a little slower and either a yote comes in first or you do not wait long enough.


----------



## Davans (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice!........I'm hopeing to cross paths with a Bobcat soon.
Are you going to mount it?


----------



## JoeyWommack (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice cat.


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Kitty KILLER..Way to go


----------



## DocHoliday (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang nice cat!!


----------



## ppope (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice!  I never see them in the day.  I have a bunch on trail cam at night.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2008)

What kind of freaking gun is that


----------



## molly (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bobcat*

This cat was first spotted out around 400yds I thought it was a coyote at first it....I shot it at 9:30am...it took 15mins from the first time I blowed the mouth caller...I only called three times and he was on me quick as I watched him close the distance...I film the whole thing....Hopefully I`ll be putting together a DVD early fall  showing how I kill coyotes and bobcats in Al. and GA.....rem. bobcats have a season in Al. and Ga.  The gun is a custom built AR-15 by Double star  this gun will shot one hole at 100yds if you can hold it....I can only shoot a five shot group that you can cover with a dine and thats hooting off a very good shooting table.  I got my shooting skills from Uncle Sam.....US Marines.  I only hunt predators in the day time...this time of year anytime after daylight up untill 12 noon and in the after noons a couple of hours before dark.  For those of you that may have notice the bracket on my gun....thats the camera bracket...I use a sony 40X Optical for filming it really does a great job and right now they are on sale for 299.00....I just got a second camera just in case I have problems with the one I`m using.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

I figured you shot him in alabama.  I love to be able to use ARs here.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you shoot both of em in GA? I have tried electronic calls w/ no results on several occasions


----------



## mr4shootin (Dec 8, 2008)

Randy said:


> I figured you shot him in alabama.  I love to be able to use ARs here.




Where does it say you can't use an AR in Georgia?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2008)

mr4shootin said:


> Where does it say you can't use an AR in Georgia?


 No problem as long as it is a small game caliber!


----------



## mr4shootin (Dec 8, 2008)

molly said:


> This cat was first spotted out around 400yds I thought it was a coyote at first it....I shot it at 9:30am...it took 15mins from the first time I blowed the mouth caller...I only called three times and he was on me quick as I watched him close the distance...I film the whole thing....Hopefully I`ll be putting together a DVD early fall  showing how I kill coyotes and bobcats in Al. and GA.....rem. bobcats have a season in Al. and Ga.  The gun is a custom built AR-15 by Double star  this gun will shot one hole at 100yds if you can hold it....I can only shoot a five shot group that you can cover with a dine and thats hooting off a very good shooting table.  I got my shooting skills from Uncle Sam.....US Marines.  I only hunt predators in the day time...this time of year anytime after daylight up untill 12 noon and in the after noons a couple of hours before dark.  For those of you that may have notice the bracket on my gun....thats the camera bracket...I use a sony 40X Optical for filming it really does a great job and right now they are on sale for 299.00....I just got a second camera just in case I have problems with the one I`m using.



Is there a market for bobcat and coyote skins in South Georgia?I see bobcats pretty regular while deer hunting in Brooks county but I don't want to shoot them and leave them lay.The coyotes I will shoot and leave them.Except for the black one that I'll keep his skin.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

mr4shootin said:


> Where does it say you can't use an AR in Georgia?



The regulations say fur bearers (ie; bobcatn fox) have to be taken with small game arms: rim fire guns or shotguns w/#2 or smaller or muzzleloaders.  This does not apply to yotes.  They are nongame species.  You can use an AR on yotes.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

j_seph said:


> No problem as long as it is a small game caliber!



I know of no small game caliber ARs.


----------



## cade.patterson (Dec 8, 2008)

you can get a .22 conversion for AR and hunt them with that


----------



## boarbutcher (Dec 9, 2008)

Here kitty kitty kitty

Nice yote too.


----------



## scsportsman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice killin


----------



## dcallaway (Dec 9, 2008)

good job


----------



## Redneck Machismo (Dec 10, 2008)

What is the point in killing a cat?  Not attacking, I just don't know?


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

Redneck Machismo said:


> What is the point in killing a cat?  Not attacking, I just don't know?



They are predators.  The play havoc on Turkey and quail populations.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2008)

Redneck Machismo said:


> What is the point in killing a cat?  Not attacking, I just don't know?



BC Dumplings


----------



## Bucknut (Dec 10, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> BC Dumplings



Well , I know what Nicodemus does with em from the Racoon Recipe thread I started in the Cafe here.Nicodemus says:

"Ya`ll need to try bobcat. "

So there ya go...

Congrats on a nice cat BTW ...


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Dec 10, 2008)

molly said:


> This cat was first spotted out around 400yds I thought it was a coyote at first it....I shot it at 9:30am...it took 15mins from the first time I blowed the mouth caller...I only called three times and he was on me quick as I watched him close the distance...I film the whole thing....Hopefully I`ll be putting together a DVD early fall  showing how I kill coyotes and bobcats in Al. and GA.....rem. bobcats have a season in Al. and Ga.  The gun is a custom built AR-15 by Double star  this gun will shot one hole at 100yds if you can hold it....I can only shoot a five shot group that you can cover with a dine and thats hooting off a very good shooting table.  I got my shooting skills from Uncle Sam.....US Marines.  I only hunt predators in the day time...this time of year anytime after daylight up untill 12 noon and in the after noons a couple of hours before dark.  For those of you that may have notice the bracket on my gun....thats the camera bracket...I use a sony 40X Optical for filming it really does a great job and right now they are on sale for 299.00....I just got a second camera just in case I have problems with the one I`m using.



Is it legal to shoot a bobcat in Georgia using a centerfire (AR-15) ?? Maybe you shot it in Alabama ? Just noticed your rifle didn't look like a .22 rimfire. Great cat and photo !


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Dec 10, 2008)

They make MANY caliber conversions for ARs, 22LR is one of the more popular ones.


----------



## CCP (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice cat A.J. I remember you from the B-Ham expo we had the Eastern coyotes.com booth down from you. 



> it took 15mins from the first time I blowed the mouth caller



 I have killed about 40 to 50 cats and most have been in the first 15 min also but the key as you know is setting up close to where they are staying. Cats are lazy and don't like to move to far from home during the day.

Congratulations


----------



## johnnybangbang (Dec 12, 2008)

I stopped in Butler back in November. I ate at a chicken place and saw the local bulliten board of hunting pictures. I saw plenty of you with yotes and cats. What was the pic of the tri pod frame that you killed the yote with? Was it a snare or a treble hook? Did you just shoot him?


----------



## molly (Dec 13, 2008)

That was a stand with a swivel seat....I use that for hunting in a hot spot....I find a place with alot of tracks...I set that up in the middle of the day and hunt it that afternoon or come back the next morning...that stand has a shooting rail out front which is attached to the seat...I can swivel left and right the seat is only 4.5ft off the ground......that was at one time a deer stand I modified sorta like the summit predator hunter.  Its easy to move around in the back of a truck and very easy to set it up around a field in the edge of the bushes.


----------

